# Favorite Recipes or ways to eat them?



## torrance33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Just looking for ideas. I am thinking of using the deep fryer this year. Usually we pan fry with butter and use flower or crackers for breading. Anyone use seasonings or seasoned crackers? Are there other ways to cook them that are pretty good? How about the oils you cook with? Thinking of testing different ones of those too?


----------



## breesha (Mar 24, 2013)

I usually sautee mine in olive or garlic grapeseed oil (grapeseed has a high smoke point, so good for frying/searing) with freshly pressed garlic. When I find "stuffers" (mushies that are 3-4 inches tall) I will stuff them with a cream cheese, bacon, jalepeno mixture, roll them in panko bread crumbs or crushed Ritz crackers, and fry them up and make "poppers". Can't really go wrong any way you make them! :mrgreen:


----------



## 25lieb (May 3, 2013)

Usually I just fry em in butter. Still my favorite way to eat em


----------

